# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Autosjedalice vozimo "prazne"

## emin

Sam naslov Vam sve govori. Ponukana ponašanjem ljudi koji me okružuju, jednostavno se ne mogu oduprijeti želji da se to što prije promjeni. 
Naime, iako sam kao majka dvoje djece bila dovoljno osvještena, da svoju djecu iz rodilišta , pa i dan danas, vozim vezane u autosjedalicama, ne mogu vjerovati koliko "čudnih"  :shock: ljudi ima, pa svoju djecu voze u autima nevezane, bilo na stražnjim, bilo na prednjim mjestima, čak i kada imaju u autu autosjedalice. Oni koji ih nemaju, jednostavno ni ne smatraju da ih je potrebno imati, jer «to se njima neće dogoditi». Ili su im skupe, ili smisle neki drugi razlog kojim opravdavaju svoj čin ugrožavanja sigurnosti vlastitog djeteta. Valjda ih treba podsjetiti da za sigurnost njihova djeteta treba izdvojiti dva puta tijekom njegova odrastanja, i to ne prevelik iznos u odnosu na posljedice. Pa zaboga – to popuše za dva mjeseca, ili popiju toliko kavica  :Coffee:  . 

Svakodnevno na poslu, kada sam u prilici  :Raspa:  , pokušavam takvo čudno ponašanje ljudi promjeniti :? . Naime, radim kao medicinska sestra na dječjem odjelu jedne zagrebačke bolnice, i vrlo često se susrećem sa neodgovornim roditeljima, koji svoje dijete donose na rukama, ili pak u nosiljci u kojoj dijete nije vezano, a vrlo često u razgovoru čujem da čak niti ne pričvrste nosiljku u autu. Naravno, kada roditelje pitate da li sebe vežu sigurnosnim pojasevima, odgovaraju pozitivno, ali dalje od toga ne shvaćaju. Nije im jasno da neće moći zadržati dijete u rukama u slučaju nezgode, ili da ga nema što zadržati u slučaju sudara – valjda nikada nisu čuli za zakone fizike.   :Joggler:  

Posebno sam ogorčena na roditelje koji svoju djecu puštaju da sjede nevezana pored autosjedalice, veselo skakučući i zabaljavljajući sebe i roditelje od kojih je jedan ujedno i vozač, jer naime, vozit će se jako kratko i po gradu, a jako dobro znamo da za nesreću trebaju sekunde. 

Na tu temu bih Vas lijepo molila da mi odgovorite, da li ste ikada išli s upitom prema MUP-u da Vam dostave broj osoba koje su zatečene u takvom prekršaju i koliko ih je zapravo sankcionirano. Naime, znamo da postoji Zakon po kojem se mogu ljudi kazniti za takvo neodgovorno ponašanje u prometu, ali iz iskustva znamo i da je do sada napisana rijetko koja kazna. Znajući mentalitet naših ljudi, tek kada ga par puta «dobro oderete», odnosno kada to debelo plati iz svog džepa, tada će se početi ponašati po propisima. Naravno sve je to za dobrobit naše djece. Također, možda ne bi bilo loše zatražiti od MUP-a da Vam svaki mjesec dostave izvješće, ukoliko to već niste učinili, pa time bi ih možda potakli da više rade na kažnjavanju takvih prekršaja, a to bi bio i dobar argument u Vašim nastojanjima da se povoljno riješi problem, kao i u istupima u javnosti kako bi se ista senzibirala i shvatila da  problem postoji i da ga treba rješavati.  :Nope:

----------


## Yorkica

Ja se grozim na takve stvari.
Moji kumovi iz Njemačke imaju djecu od 8 i 13 godina i oboje su u sjedalicama i ne dolazi u obzir vožnja bez i kod njih se to strogo kažnjava ako nije po pravilima.
a kod nas malo gdje češ vidit da koriste i manje djeca,a kamali veča.

Imam je jedan primjer u obitelji sa muževe strane gdje imaju dvoje starije djece i jedno od 2 ipo godine...kad tata vozi beba je mami u naručju iza,a kad mama vozi i nema tate beba je iza sama ili je na starijem bratu ili sestri,a sjedalica je doma jer zauzima puno mjesta,a i mala hoče bit kao oni veliki pa želi sjedit u sjedalici
I onda se još hvale kako mala sjedi več ka velika sama u autu   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Nikad nisam razumila njihovo ponašanje  :/ 

a takvih ih još znam dosta   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Moja vrišti dok je stavljam u sjedalicu i dok ne krenemo jer to nevoli,ali kako se  kaže da plače beba nego mama   :Embarassed:

----------


## Imga

Dobrodošla emin!   

na ovom smo topicu dosta govorili i pisali MUP-u upravo u vezi kažnjavanja vozača koji djecu voze nevezanu i/ili van autosjedalica

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=51133

Ne znam raspolaže li Udruga podacima MUP-a...
Sigurno će ti se javiti netko tko je član udruge.

BTW, možda bi bilo bolje da si topic otvorila na podforumu Autosjedalice.

----------


## Ancica

> Na tu temu bih Vas lijepo molila da mi odgovorite, da li ste ikada išli s upitom prema MUP-u da Vam dostave broj osoba koje su zatečene u takvom prekršaju i koliko ih je zapravo sankcionirano. Naime, znamo da postoji Zakon po kojem se mogu ljudi kazniti za takvo neodgovorno ponašanje u prometu, ali iz iskustva znamo i da je do sada napisana rijetko koja kazna. Znajući mentalitet naših ljudi, tek kada ga par puta «dobro oderete», odnosno kada to debelo plati iz svog džepa, tada će se početi ponašati po propisima. Naravno sve je to za dobrobit naše djece. Također, možda ne bi bilo loše zatražiti od MUP-a da Vam svaki mjesec dostave izvješće, ukoliko to već niste učinili, pa time bi ih možda potakli da više rade na kažnjavanju takvih prekršaja, a to bi bio i dobar argument u Vašim nastojanjima da se povoljno riješi problem, kao i u istupima u javnosti kako bi se ista senzibirala i shvatila da  problem postoji i da ga treba rješavati.


Iz MUP-a smo dobili informaciju da je naplaceno oko 1000 kazni koje su ove godine naplacene u RH za neprevoženje dijeteta u AS. Preciznost te brojke smanjuje se time što se u njoj nalaze djeca koja nisu u AS a trebala bi biti, djeca koja nisu vezana na stražnjim sjedalima, djeca mlada od 12g na prednjem sjedalu i alkoholizirani suvoza

----------


## ornela_m

> ...
> Problem je u tome sto je i medu policijom jako jako puno neosvijestenih policajaca koji vjerojatno niti svoju djecu ne voze u sjedalicama pa kako ce naplacivat drugima kazne. ...


Problem je, i to jos veci sto se mene tice, sto ti isti policajci ne prave granicu izmedju privatnog i profesionalnog ponasanja. Njihovo je da kao javni djelatnici obavljaju svoju duznost, bilo da je rijec o AS ili bilo cemu drugom.

----------


## emin

Ancica!!!
Ovo je lijepo za procitati da  je naplačeno 1000 kazni, ali kad podjelis otprilike na mjesečnoj razini je to oko 83 kazni na razini cijele Hrvatske, pa to opet podjeliš po vrsti kazne,pa to onda definitivno ispadne jako malo. Moram priznati da u Karlovcu nisam primjetila nikakve akcije, niti sam čula ,niti doživjela da je itko platio kaznu!! Ali, zašto ne napravite ono što sam predložila da Vam dostave mjesečna izvječća, i ako je ta brojka mala, inzistirati na tome da se to promjeni.

Što se tiče mojeg zaposlenja, kod mene se to nemože provoditi jer smo mi Hitna ambulanta, ali naravno kada nešto nije hitno, ja iskoristim vrijeme da neke stvari mijenjam. Mislim da bi bilo dobro vršiti edukaciju zdravstvenog osoblja u Rodilištu, jer one su te koje prvi put šalju djecu doma. Sječam se par tjedana kada sam radila na tom odjelu, puno toga mi kao medicinske setre možemo promjeniti. Roditelji su se znali čuditi kada im kažete da mogu doći sa nosiljkom-autosjedalicom po svoje dijete, "pa kako će tako malu bebu staviti u nosiljku",  ali kada im kažete da u nekim Europskim gradovima postoji zakon da ne možete iziči iz rodilišta bez nosiljke, onda se zamisle!! I stvarno dođu po dijete sa nosiljkom, vi im za prvi put pomognete povezati dijete, i time roditelji uvide da je to sasvim normalna stvar. Ali na žalost u mojoj ustanovi je manjak medicinskih sestara, pa dvije sestre rade na 40 rođenih beba, pa je očito da za  takvo nešto nemaju vremena.

----------


## Lutonjica

emin, baš je dobro čuti da i u rodilištu upućujete roditelje na AS.  :Love:  
nažalost, u nekim drugim hrvatskim rodilištima sestre ODBIJAJU staviti dijete u AS jer kažu da su bebe premale za to   :Sad:

----------


## roby

> emin, baš je dobro čuti da i u rodilištu upućujete roditelje na AS.  
> nažalost, u nekim drugim hrvatskim rodilištima sestre ODBIJAJU staviti dijete u AS jer kažu da su bebe premale za to


 :shock:  Prva vijest!  Šta sestru brigu u ćemu ću ja voziti (nositi) dijete....
Iznjet ću ga na rukama pa staviti u hodniku u AS.

----------


## emin

E Ruby, nebi vjerovala koliko medicinska sestra sa vlastitim iskustvom  može pomoči i dati dobar savjet, ali očito si prepametna da bi primala savjete.
U 13 godina rada sam se nagledala na koji način roditelji voze djecu, vjerovala ili ne, ali prestašno!!! U mojih par tjedana rada u rodilištu sam uvidjela da se tu može sa dobrim savjetom puno promjeniti. No,  čemu se petljati, ako ima puno ljudi koji misle kao ti.

----------


## emin

Lutonjica, 
mislim da strah postoji kod starijih sestara, ili kod onih koji definitivno nisu upučene kako bi se na siguran način dovezlo dijete kući.
Na žalost, jako kratko sam radila u rodilištu da bi uspjela puno toga promjeniti.

----------


## Honey

Emin, radiš u Karlovcu?
To je super, pogledaj ovdje: Karlovac - kolko ima forumasa/ica iz Ka i okolice??? - 2
Možeš nam se pridružiti u kampanji Autosjedalica - uvijek i bez iznimke.
U Karlovcu su prošle godine policajci imali dvije akcije gdje su nadzirali upotrebu sjedalica i upozoravali roditelje na važnost vezanja djece u AS. Koliko znam, kazne nisu naplaćivane. Evo nešto i o tome. Nadam se da će konačno početi i kažnjavati roditelje, očito ništa drugo ne pali kod većine.
U rodilištu (i vrtićima, knjižnicama, domovima zdravlja, ordinacijama...) će uskoro osvanuti i plakati ASUIBI kampanje, još da sestre kod otpusta napomenu da se bebači moraju tako prevoziti (to im neće oduzeti puno vremena), puno toga se može promijeniti.

----------


## emin

Ne, radim u Zgb!!
Nema problema ak kako mogu pomoči u kampanji Autosjedalica, jedino mi je malo problem sa poslom, jer radim svakako. Javi kako mogu pomoči!!

----------


## ribica tina

dobrodošla emin! :D 
 meni nije jasno kako se neke stvari mijenjaju ....
*kbc rijeka*-prije 9g nam sestra nije dala da odvezemo dijete iz rodilišta dok suprug nije donio autosjedalicu!
prije 5g i prije godinu dana-nitko nije ni pitao... :/ 

sisak-mužev brat 6mj vozio bebu u košari nevezanu na zadnjem sicu "jer je premala",sada napokon imaju sjedalicu...

najčešći su komentari- "pa kad ste vi bili mali nije bilo sjedalica i niste se vezali"  :/ -istina,ali ja svoje dijete želim zaštititi više!!

jučer-izletila mi je iz sporedne ulice kokoška  :Evil or Very Mad:  ,škripala sam i kočila,ostavila trag na cesti,zadržao me remen,a moja najmanja je sigurno sjedila u svojoj sjedalici,malo uplašena,ali čitava...  :Saint:  
nismo se nekim čudom sudarili,već mimoišli za milimetre,ali i ovo kočenje bi izazvalo tumbanje po autu da nije bila u sjedalici   :Love:

----------


## emin

Ribica Tina,
hvala na podršci, i drago mi je da mislimo isto!!

----------


## Ria

Baš me MM komentirao kako dok čekamo satima red kod pedijatrice promatra te ljude kako s djecom izlaze iz automobila i kako je 90% djece nevezano.
Što je najgore puno tih ljudi na sicu ima sjedalice, no djeca sjede pokraj, ili u sjedalicama, ali nevezana.

Ma ne znam, ne kužim niti ću ikada skužiti.
Puno naših frendova se ponaša identično, no ja sam prestala ikome išta govoriti jer samo odmahuju rukom i smiješna sam im. Pa onda što mogu, nek njihova djeca budu njihova odgovornost.

A jednom nas je zaustavila policija u Zagrebu kad je još A. bila skroz mala i vozila se u Cabriu pa nas je policajac pitao u što smo to "utrpali i pritegli" jadno dijete.
Eto, toliko o tome. Oni ne znaju ni što je sjedalica, a kamoli da kažnjavaju radi nje.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :/

----------


## emin

Samo bi komentirala,  da nas imam svakakvih. Nemožeš suditi policiju po komentaru tog jednog policajaca, jer kao što rekoh, ima nas svakakvih, tako i u svim vrstama zanimanja.

----------


## Ria

> Samo bi komentirala,  da nas imam svakakvih. Nemožeš suditi policiju po komentaru tog jednog policajaca, jer kao što rekoh, ima nas svakakvih, tako i u svim vrstama zanimanja.


Ma da, istina, nisam ni mislila poopćit baš sve. 
Ali recimo moj rođak policajac koji nijedno od svoje troje djece ne vozi u sjedalici smatra da je to glupost i kad sam mu rekla da je to kažnjivo rekao je da bi njega bilo sram nekog zaustavit radi toga.

Jednako tako, milijun puta sam putala frendove koji ne voze djecu u sjedalici jeli ih ikada ijedan policajac kad ihzaustavi išta pitao i odgovor je uvijek isti - ništa!

Prema tome, nemem nekog razloga da vjerujem da su svi ostali drugačiji.

Ali naravno, niti mislim da su svi nužno loši i iskreno se ndama da ima onih koji će bez pogovora naplatit kaznu za vožnju djeteta na neadekvatan način.

----------


## ribica tina

u rijeci je bar jedan policajac drugačiji... :D 
frendica je vozila  i on je vidio njenu kćer između siceva,zaustavio ju i dobrih pol sata ju nije htio pustiti s autom koji nema sjedalicu da ide dalje,onda je popustio jer je to bilo 1km od njene kuće-vidio je adresu,ali i naplatio kaznu! 8) 
eto bar nešto.

----------


## emin

I dalje stojim iza toga , da nema veze što si po zanimanju, nego kako gledaš na život. 
Danas čovjek nakon fakulteta koji je išao 4 ili imam primjer čak 7 godina i dalje ostane "glup" :shock:  za normalna životna pitanja.
Tako sam doživjela da doktorica ne zna kako se koristi dvd, ili čak ne zna kako koristiti teletex, jel što je to uopće :? ?? Ovo je samo banalan primjer koji sam doživjela. A da ne pričam komentar na autosjedalicu!!!

----------


## andjelak

Emin znaš da te podržavam  :Kiss:  i jadno je i žalosno kako oni koji bi trebali o tome voditi računa ili na neki način pridonjeti osvješćivanju roditelja vrlo malo poduzimaju.Dokaz je mali br.kazni, a svi svaki dan vidimo gro djece u autu bez sjedalica i slaba informiranost i u medijima o važnosti pa nadalje.trebali bi biti plakati i u rodilištima, pedijatriji, vrtićima, uz autocestu(e sad asam vidjela jedan neki dan)......

----------


## anledo

imam dobra iskustva sa zagrebackom policijom
ne jednom su (pri rutnskoj kontroli) gledali i da li je dijete zavezano, a jedan se nasalio da mi nece naplatii manji prekrsaj (kojeg i nisam napravila) samo zato jer mi je dijete korektno vezano u sjedalici  :D 

ja sam jedna od onih koji vezu i sebe i dijete i na relacijama garaza/parking (30ak metara po praznom parkiralistu)

i jucer sam se jako razveselila kad sam na prozoru nase vrticke skupine ugledala rodin plakat  :D  :D  bravo Rode!!!

i da, jos uvijek tupim svima o vaznosti sjedalice (ionako sam im caknuta, pa nek sam i sa razlogom vise, a manje mi je vazno sto misle o meni - vaznija mi je sigurnost djece, pogotovo one koju poznajem)

----------


## Ria

> I dalje stojim iza toga , da nema veze što si po zanimanju, nego kako gledaš na život. 
> Danas čovjek nakon fakulteta koji je išao 4 ili imam primjer čak 7 godina i dalje ostane "glup" :shock:  za normalna životna pitanja.
> Tako sam doživjela da doktorica ne zna kako se koristi dvd, ili čak ne zna kako koristiti teletex, jel što je to uopće :? ?? Ovo je samo banalan primjer koji sam doživjela. A da ne pričam komentar na autosjedalicu!!!


Ja sam policajca spomenula samo zato što mi je užasno da je toliko neinformirana osoba kojoj je posao kontrolirati jeli mi dijete vezano ispravno u autosjedlaici i naplatiti mi kaznu ako nije.
A to da je netko neinformiran i nesposoban neovisno o obrazovanju, to je istina.

----------


## minići

Moja djeca su UVIJEK u svojim sjedalicama. Samo sada ne znam gdje da utrpam treću sjedalicu tj. "jaje" za bebu?? Da li između starijih curica, što mi nije baš sigurno jer ne znam što bi joj srednja mogla napraviti dok ja vozim :/  Ili naprijed, ali to dolazi u obzir samo kada smo ja ili suprug sami u autu s djecom. Ili da kupim kombi-  ali nemam para :/

----------


## ZIMA

minići dala si mi za razmišljanje. Ja sam donedavno u šali govorila da bi htjela max djece jer za više bi trebala kombi. Nisam se sjetila da mogu pričvrstiti ispravno samo dvije sjedalice. Uh... 
Tek čekam prvo, možda se netko sjeti neš pametnog dok doguram ( nadam se da hoću ) do trećeg.

----------


## apricot

cure, odite na AS podforum, tamo se razgovaralo o troje, četvoro djece u sjedalicama.

----------


## Eustahije

> najčešći su komentari- "pa kad ste vi bili mali nije bilo sjedalica i niste se vezali"


Uffff...   :Evil or Very Mad:  Dobijem ospice kad čujem takve tvrdnje. A to je barem lako oborivo. Prvo, kad smo mi bili mali, promet nije ni izdaleka bio opasan kao danas. Drugo, da, mi smo preživjeli iako nismo bili u sjedalici, ali kolika djeca nisu!

Ali to sve već znate. Javljam se da podijelim jedno iskustvo prema kojem su ova djeca kraj autosjedalice "mila majka".

Vozim ja tako prije mjesec-dva u rano jutro na posao, ulicom koja nije baš prometna.
U suprotnom smjeru približava se neki stojadin, relativno sporo.
Nazirem nešto čudno, ali još ne razaznajem.

Kad se stojadin približio, od šoka sam zamalo ja završio u grabi.

Na vozačkom mjestu napirlitana gospođa od kojih pedesetak godina.

Njoj u krilu - otprilike trogodišnje dijete, s rukama na volanu. Kao, vozi ono.

 :shock: 

Do sada nisam shvaćao roditelje koji ignoriraju autosjedalicu i one koji svojim tinejdžerima bez vozačkog ispita nude auto, da prodaju.

Nisam ni slutio da postoji i treća kategorija, još većih luđaka.

U nekoj akciji s prometnom policijom predlažem skrenuti pozornost i na takve ludosti.

----------


## Eustahije

Hm, nema mogućnosti ispravljanja... u prethodnom tekstu umjesto "da prodaju" trebalo bi biti "da probaju". Pardon.   :Embarassed:

----------

:D  :D  :D  Puno pozdrava svima od nove forumasice... citam sve jako dugo... ali prvi put pisem. Imamo curicu od 2,5god i jos par mjeseci ostajemo u Njemackoj a onda se vracamo kuci u Rijeci.
Nasa curica je uvijek vezana, cek i za tih relacija parking-podzemna garaza (50m) imamo jednu sjedalicu u tatinom autu, jednu u dedinom autu i ne prihvacamo nikakve sugestije tipa.. "kratak je put do ducana", "pa nece se nista dogoditi, idemo mi polako", "pa niste se ni vi kao djeca imali sjedalice"..... nalazim da je strasno kako neki roditelji nemogu, nezele ili jednostavno ne shvacaju sigurnost koju ta jedna sjedalica nudi njihovoj djeci.
Dali su im djeca tako nevazna, dali su uvjereni u svoju superiornost na cesti, dali misle da ono nece grom u koprive?????
Ovim pitam i kako se ukljuciti u Rodinu akciju za sjedalice???
Hvala na paznji svima i nadam se da cemo bar malo pomoci ljudima koji jos zive u "blazenom" mraku da se njima i njihovoj djeci nista nemoze dogoditi  i da njima ne trebaju sjedalice, da se probude i da shvate da je to jedna stvar bez koje dijete ne bi smjelo u auto ni po dvoristu!

----------


## Nika

Big Mama dobro nam došla!

Niže je podforum - Autosjedalice, pa škicni ga malo.   :Smile:

----------


## anjica

ja sam jako razocarana s vukovarskim policajcima (s sefom prometnog odjela na celu) po kojima je vezanje djeteta u AS individualna stvar roditelja   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Matilda

Treba ga tužiti u MUP i reći da ne poznaje Zakon o sigurnosti prometa na cestama.

----------


## asuber

slažem se sa tim zakonom da dijete treba biti u autosjedalici. ja joj na neki način mogu zahvaliti jer da iva nije bila u sjedalici kad smo imale saobračajku danas je možda nebi ni bilo, a živa je jedino zahvaljujući sjedalici

----------


## winnerica

Je ljudi moji, prije cca 3 tjedna sam i ja skoro sletila s autom u stranu od čuda kad sam vidjela oca i mater u autu, a tati u krilu sjedi i "vozi" bebač od cca 1.5 g!!! Užas!!! Ja bi to na robiju odmah!

----------


## mamaLare

Ja bih takvim roditeljima puštala snimku onih testova autosjedalica, kad nevezana lutka proletava iz sjedalice   :Sad:  

Bilo bi super kad bi se oni isječci dali montirat, pa umnožiti, ja bih ih djelila okolo   :Mad:  
jer uzalud riječi ali mnogo roditelja se zabrine i postane svjesno kad vidi kako "nevezanje" ustvari izgleda

----------

